# I'd love a pair of these



## Pyror (Nov 7, 2004)

Just thought i'd share a photo of some Red-Barred Dragons (_Ctenophorus vadnappa_) I woud love to get a pair of these guys (and i know a breeder too...). Only thing is here in NSW, we need a class 2 licence to obtain them. Which wouldn't be a problem, i could upgrade my licence. The problem being i've already payed for my current licence for the next 4 years, and unless they offer some kind of "pay the difference scheme" that's going to be $120 down the drain...

Never the less, gorgeous looking dragons aren't they?


----------



## Puppy (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: I*

They are gorgeous . 

Aww :x sucks how the system for licence fees works! It would make more sense if you just had to pay an upgrade fee. For a Class 2 licence in NSW you'll need to have kept Class 1 reptiles for 2 years too.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: I*

Yeah they are gorgeous (u 2 puppy ) how much are they to buy ?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: I*

lol arnt u married dobermanmick u better watch out comments like that might get u whiped unless its snakegirl there using ur acount then compliment away lol


----------



## Pyror (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: I*

You don't see them for sale very often at all, but i've been told that they'll sell for around $400 - $500 a pair.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: I*

btw lovley looking dragons how much is the breeder asking for what eva he has


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 7, 2004)

*RE: I*

Seen them in the wild. Sometime the red just glows.
And Puppy ( if that is you ) is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Puppy (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: RE: I*



dobermanmick said:


> Yeah they are gorgeous (u 2 puppy ) how much are they to buy ?



*LOL* Thanks and is that an immediate reaction evolved from my previous complaint?  You learn fast and have great habits. Snakegirl is your wife? You lucky duck!




Pyror said:


> You don't see them for sale very often at all, but i've been told that they'll sell for around $400 - $500 a pair.



Think I saw them for sale a while ago for $250 each, so that's about right. Do you know why they are listed as Class 2? Do they have higher requirements?


----------



## redline (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*

nice lets all buy 1


----------



## Greebo (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*

Oh great, another species to go on my list of things to get next.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*

Bit too pricey for me. Very attractive none the less. I'd get some more gecko species! Some of the large northern leaf tails were selling for about that much earlier this year.
BARGAIN!
-H


----------



## Puppy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: RE: I*



Fuscus said:


> Seen them in the wild. Sometime the red just glows.
> And Puppy ( if that is you ) is absolutely stunning.



What a nice comment to make. Thanks Fuscy  



Nephrurus said:


> Some of the large northern leaf tails were selling for about that much earlier this year.
> BARGAIN!



Nephrururus If we saw the same ads...I think they went for around $250? What are they usually worth?


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*

I dont know what they're normally worth, they are seldom seen for sale. They are really worth what someone is prepared to pay.
The big leaf tails are quite hard to get hold of. 
I think $250-300 is probably about right.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 8, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*

Those dragons belong to breeder Richard Walker. Not only is Richard one of the most down to earth top blokes you'd ever speak to, but his animals are all beautiful and in top health.

Ben, you won't need to pay any fee for the licence upgrade. My Class 1 licence was due to expire on Oct 22nd this year, when I applied for a Class 2 in May this year. Not only was the upgrade approved but my licence was extended until November 2006. NPWS said in the letter something like "there will be no extra fee, rather we have bought forward the expiry date to coincide with the other Class 2 licences".

Simon Archibald


----------

